# Amibroker Perth



## Dennis87 (27 September 2020)

Hi all

Anyone in Perth currently using or exploring Amibroker as a backtesting platform. Keen to meet up and discuss if you are. Have made a start myself, seems pretty decent. 

Thanks


----------



## Steve C (14 April 2021)

Dennis87 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Anyone in Perth currently using or exploring Amibroker as a backtesting platform. Keen to meet up and discuss if you are. Have made a start myself, seems pretty decent.
> 
> Thanks



Hi Dennis,
I'm in Perth and embarking on learning Amibroker and setting up a system, currently subscribed to The Chartist and keen to create a similar strategy.


----------



## AussieStockDawg (4 May 2021)

Steve C said:


> Hi Dennis,
> I'm in Perth and embarking on learning Amibroker and setting up a system, currently subscribed to The Chartist and keen to create a similar strategy.



Hey Steve,

Same here mate.


----------



## Bluboy1969 (11 May 2022)

G'day Dennis,
from Perth as well with Amibroker
Cheer
Greg


----------

